
Ask HN: How do you deal with the down periods of running a startup - Solp
It is a rollercoaster running a startup - how do you deal with the down periods?
======
verganileonardo
I read The Struggle

[http://www.bhorowitz.com/the_struggle](http://www.bhorowitz.com/the_struggle)

Then I remember that it is normal/usual for a startup and move on as fast as I
can - easier said than done :)

------
qwrusz
What do you mean down periods? Emotionally down? Periods where the business is
struggling?

------
AznHisoka
Focus on something else in your life that you're grateful for.

------
sherm8n
Lean hard on your co-founders. You're in an incredibly difficult journey
together. I think they should be happy to pick you right back up. Is there
anything specific I can help with?

------
atsaloli
I talk to my mentor and to my business coach.

